# Zur Info: Administratoren und Moderatoren des Forums



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2010)

*Admin*
Markus
joe

*Super-Moderatoren*
ralle
plc_tippser
volker

*Moderatoren*
bgischel

*Chat*
AUDSUPERUSER
Unimog-HeizeR
Dalbi
Matze001


----------



## Matze001 (2 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Aufstellung. Ist sicher ganz hilfreich!

Doofe Frage am Rande, wofür soll sie denn dienen (ich find sie gut, bin nur neugierig).

MfG

Marcel

P.S: Mich darfste nachher bei Super-Moderatoren, oder wenn Markus nett ist bei Administratoren eintragen  Mal schaun wie seine Stimmung ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage am Rande, wofür soll sie denn dienen


 
einfach zur Info...mehr nicht!


----------



## Jan (2 Juli 2010)

*Evt. in FAQ verschieben?*

Danke für die Info.

Wäre es evt. sinnvoll, diese Info in die FAQs zu verschieben? 
Dann könnte man diese Info evt. schneller finden, wenn man noch mal nachlesen will.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> *Admin*
> Markus
> joe
> 
> ...




Helmut jetzt geh am besten in deckung bevor ralle kommt

ralle ist der admin im chat

wir drei sind nur op 

zum nachlesen

http://irc.helios-matrix.net/


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Juli 2010)

Darf man die OPs mit "alter Schisser" ansprechen?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Juli 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Darf man die OPs mit "alter Schisser" ansprechen?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> dia



ratet mal wer im chat jetzt auf der bannliste steht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Darf man die OPs mit "alter Schisser" ansprechen?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> dia



Das darfst du sogar zum Admin sagen, der kann das ab 

@AuD
den Titel vom Ralle im Chat hab ich unterschlagen, das nimmt
der aber bestimmt nicht krumm.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Juli 2010)

@ Helmut:

Du hast meinen Namen falsch geschrieben!
Richtig ist:
Unimog-HeizeR

Die Aufstellung passt auch nicht...??? 

Alphabetisch:
AUDSUPERUSER
Dalbi
Ralle
Unimog-HeizeR

Nach Dienstgrad:
Ralle
Unimog-HeizeR
AUDSUPERUSER
Dalbi

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> @ Helmut:
> 
> Du hast meinen Namen falsch geschrieben!
> Richtig ist:
> ...



Hallo Heizer,
deinen Namen werde ich natürlich korigieren, Ralle hab
ich nicht zweimal genannt weil ich doppelpost hasse.

Alphabetisch sotieren kann ich nicht, weil ich in der dritten 
Klasse mit 17 in die Ausbildung gekommen bin, da fehlt halt etwas.

Nach Dienstgrad kann ich auch nicht sotieren, da ich nie
gedient habe.....außer ich war mal Messdiener, da hatten
aber nur die Geistlichen einen Dienstgrad.


----------



## HDD (3 Juli 2010)

*Zutiefst getroffen*

Ich muss mit Ralle mal ein ernstes Wörtchen sprechen.
Kaum ist man mal 3-4 Jahre nicht im Chat und schon ist man kein Super OP mehr.

Man man so undankbar ist die Welt!
:roll:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2010)

HDD schrieb:


> Ich muss mit Ralle mal ein ernstes Wörtchen sprechen.
> Kaum ist man mal 3-4 Jahre nicht im Chat und schon ist man kein Super OP mehr.
> 
> Man man so undankbar ist die Welt!
> :roll:


 
ja bist du das den 
Installier doch mal wieder eine Chat-Software auf deinen Rechner


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 Juli 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> P.S: Mich darfste nachher bei Super-Moderatoren, oder wenn Markus nett ist bei Administratoren eintragen  Mal schaun wie seine Stimmung ist.



Da fällt mir gerade dazu ein...
Mit 100irgendwas Beiträgen zum Admin, Gratuliere!
(Da warten andere schon länger drauf.  )

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Matze001 (28 Juli 2010)

Dankeschön 

Ich bin aber nicht wegen meiner herrausragenden Beiträge, oder blöden Kommentare Administrator geworden, sondern weil ich der neue Mitarbeiter von Markus und Joe bin, und mein Job in Zukunft sein wird das Forum auf vBulletin V4.0.5 umzustellen und noch einige andere Kleinigkeiten am Forum zu machen.

Wann das alles dann stattfinden kann, liegt leider noch nicht in meinem Machtbereich.
Ich hoffe ich finde sehr bald ein wenig Zeit für das Forum, das ist eigentlich einfach nur mal ein paar Tage ransetzen. (Wenn man die paar  Tage mal hätte).

MfG

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> Ich bin aber nicht wegen meiner herrausragenden Beiträge, oder blöden Kommentare Administrator geworden, sondern weil ich der neue Mitarbeiter von Markus und Joe bin, und mein Job in Zukunft sein wird das Forum auf vBulletin V4.0.5 umzustellen und noch einige andere Kleinigkeiten am Forum zu machen.
> 
> ...


 
stimmt, für nächste Woche hast du erst einmal genug Arbeit


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Juli 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> Ich bin aber nicht wegen meiner herrausragenden Beiträge, oder blöden Kommentare Administrator geworden, sondern weil ich der neue Mitarbeiter von Markus und Joe bin,



Es ist nicht wichtig was du kannst, wichtig ist, wen du kennst


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Es ist nicht wichtig was du kannst, wichtig ist, wen du kennst


 
stimmt, verdammte Vetternwirtschaft


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Mai 2011)

Hi Helmut

Matze001 ist "nurnoch" Erfahrener Benutzer 
Änder deine Liste mal. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Helmut
> 
> Matze001 ist "nurnoch" Erfahrener Benutzer
> Änder deine Liste mal.
> ...



Ich hab mich schon gewundert. 
Leider wird man von Markus nicht gerade mit Informationen, das Forum betreffend überhäuft, z.Bsp. ist der geplante Wechsel auf eine andere oder neuere Foren-Software wohl erstmal wieder im Schubfach gelandet. Aber dafür gabs dann auch eine kleine Hacker-Einlage, die wohl mit einem Loch in der alten Foren-Software zu tun hatte. Wer wann, warum admin ist, bekommt man also auch nur so nebenbei mit.


----------



## winnman (9 Mai 2011)

Wer jetz wirklich was genau macht ist zwar sehr interessant.

Aber: Alle, wirklich Alle machen einen Super Job.

Hab selten ein so gutes Forum gefunden.

Also noch mals Danke an Alle die da mitarbeiten. (gilt auch den Leuten im Hintergrund, die immer gute Posts schreiben, aber das gilt nur in 2. Linie, Hauptdank gilt den Hauptaktören)
:s18:


----------



## Question_mark (9 Mai 2011)

*100%*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich schon gewundert.
> Leider wird man von Markus nicht gerade mit Informationen, das Forum betreffend überhäuft, z.Bsp. ist der geplante Wechsel auf eine andere oder neuere Foren-Software wohl erstmal wieder im Schubfach gelandet. Aber dafür gabs dann auch eine kleine Hacker-Einlage, die wohl mit einem Loch in der alten Foren-Software zu tun hatte. Wer wann, warum admin ist, bekommt man also auch nur so nebenbei mit.



*ACK* Deiner Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen. Etwas mehr Transparenz und Information vermisse ich hier auch. Wenn schon die Mods nicht wissen, was der Admin plant oder ausführt, das finde ich nicht so gut. Dafür haben die Mods doch einen eigenen, internen Fred. Und den sollte man nutzen

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (9 Mai 2011)

puhhh...
also seid doch nicht so streng mit mir! 

1. matze001 hat hier keine adminrechte mehr.
er wird unsere firma LEIDER bald auf eigenen wunsch verlassen.
sollte er uns irgendwann wieder zulaufen, dann spricht nichts dagegen ihm erneut adminrechte zu geben. da ich ihn nicht geblockt habe, war es wohl joe. das ist auch keine persönliche sache zwischen uns und ihm - im gegenteil, ich halte nach wie vor sehr viel von ihm - persönlich und fachlich! (diskussionen hierzu bitte nicht in diesem tread!)


2. das upgrade des forums und VIELE andere sachen sind geplant.
das sollte ursprünglich am februar diesen jahres umgsetzt werden...
es gibt auch noch ein anderes internetprojekt in dem inzwischen viele tausend euronen stecken, dass aber seid einem jahr brach liegt weil wir auch dafür keine freien resourcen haben...
aber leider ist es halt bei uns so gekommen das es mit dem planen - wie so häufig im projektgeschäft - in die hose ging.
und jetzt natürlich noch mehr, matze001 war für die beiden projekte mal grundsätzlich für 2 monate geplant...


3. das mit der fehlenden information war sicher meine schuld.
ich habe das - und alle anderen baustellen die das forum betreffen - seid anfang 2011 immer schön vor mir hergeschoben, wohl wissend das der gute matze bald 2 monate rauskommt und alles richten wird und dann wird alles gut...
tja war/wird aber leider nicht so...

4. wenn jemand den platz von matze001 einnehmen will, einfach ne bewerbung zu mir. markus.uhl@uhltronix.com

5. wird sich an der situation die nächste zeit nichts ändern.
ausser punkt 4 wird nach meinen vorstellungen "erledigt"... 

8. was geilt ihr euch eigentlich so auf?
über was soll ich euch genau informieren?
das forum läuft doch!

7. tut es mir natürlich aufrichtig leid dass ich euch über den hack nicht rechtzeitig im voraus informiert habe... sorry!


----------



## marlob (9 Mai 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> 8. was geilt ihr euch eigentlich so auf?
> über was soll ich euch genau informieren?
> das forum läuft doch!
> ...


Kannst du hier was dran machen?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=44954


----------



## Paule (9 Mai 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> 2. das upgrade des forums und VIELE andere sachen sind geplant.
> das sollte ursprünglich am februar diesen jahres umgsetzt werden...


Vielleicht sollten wir da erst mal froh darüber sein. 
Stellt Euch mal folgendes szenario vor:
TIA kommt raus, läuft nicht rund und wir wollen im Forum Fragen stellen.
Und jetzt ist gibt es dann auch noch eine neue Forumssoftware die eventuell auch noch nicht richtig läuft, das gleicht ja schon fast Murphys Gesetz.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Juni 2011)

*Neue Leitung im Chat*

Ralle hatte den Chat vor Jahren gegründet und bis gestern am Leben gehalten.
Da er arbeitstechnisch sehr ausgelastet ist, hat er gestern die Leitung im Chat abgegeben.

Ralle vielen Dank an Dich für den Chat und Deine geleistete Arbeit.

Neuer Admin ist Unimog-heizeR
Matze001 wurde zum OP befördert.
Ralle bleibt uns als OP im Chat erhalten

Vielen Dank an Euch, dass Ihr die "ehrenvollen" übernehmt 

@ Helmut

Bitte die Aufstellung am Anfang des Threads aktualisieren
Danke Dir


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo Ralle, 
wie wäre es den wenn du hier im Thread etwas aufräumen würdest.
wenn du schon einmal da bist?


----------



## Ralle (29 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> wie wäre es den wenn du hier im Thread etwas aufräumen würdest.
> wenn du schon einmal da bist?



Was ich dann hiermit mal getan hätte.


----------



## zotos (29 Juni 2011)

*Den Superfreunde Chat im vollen Lauf halten weder Ochs noch Esel auf.*



Ralle schrieb:


> Was ich dann hiermit mal getan hätte.


Zensur pur? Wie in den alten Zeiten!

Klasse gemacht Ralle und sauber aufgeräumt. Ich entschuldige mich zur  Sicherheit noch für die Kritik an der Lobhudelei und richte den  umgefallenen Sack Reis wieder auf.


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ralle hatte den Chat vor Jahren gegründet und bis gestern am Leben gehalten.
> Da er arbeitstechnisch sehr ausgelastet ist, hat er gestern die Leitung im Chat abgegeben.
> 
> Ralle vielen Dank an Dich für den Chat und Deine geleistete Arbeit.
> ...


 

ich frage mich schon seit längerem inwiefern der chat überhaupt noch was mit dem forum zu tun hat. was dort mir gegenüber betrieben wurde darf man teilweise schon als hetze bezeichnen. da der chat inzwischen komplett in den händen einer person liegt, die eine abneigung gegen mich hat und mich sowie die firma die dieses forum betreibt massiv beleidigt und angegriffen hat, bezweifle ich das die ideologie dieses chats noch mit der dieses forums übereinstimmt...
der chat darf gerne weiter bestehen, und es liegt mir fern den leuten die damit glücklich sind irgendwas zu nehmen, aber ich spiele mit dem gedanken diesen chat nicht weiter in diesem forum zu verlinken.

entschieden ist noch nichts, aber ich wollte euch schonmal darauf vorbereiten. sollte "der chat" interesse an gespächen haben, stehe ich zur verfügung.


----------



## Matze001 (3 Juli 2011)

Hallo Markus,

der Chat hat sehr wohl etwas mit dem Forum zu tun! Hier gibt es oft Leute die mal eben schnell Hilfe suchen und dafür nicht extra ein Thema eröffnen wollen.

Außerdem finden sich hier Stammmitglieder des Forums ein, um einfach mal ein wenig zu plaudern. Das es dabei auch mal Sinnlos und Blöd zugeht ist ganz selbstverständlich.

Das du den Chat vom Forum lösen möchtest finde ich schade, aber es ist deine Entscheidung. Das Timo der Administrator im Channel ist, hat den Grund das er der "Älteste" von den Regelmässigen Nutzern ist. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> der Chat hat sehr wohl etwas mit dem Forum zu tun! Hier gibt es oft Leute die mal eben schnell Hilfe suchen und dafür nicht extra ein Thema eröffnen wollen.
> 
> ...


 
ist mir alels bekannt
dennoch zweifle ich an der aktueleln besetzung
enscheiden werde ich mich nicht so schnell
wollte nur so fair sein und meinen standpunkt veröffentlichen damit es keine überaschung gibt.


----------



## zotos (3 Juli 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> der Chat hat sehr wohl etwas mit dem Forum zu tun! Hier gibt es oft Leute die mal eben schnell Hilfe suchen und dafür nicht extra ein Thema eröffnen wollen.
> ...


Genau das ist aber der Sinn von so einem Forum. Nach dem man die Suchfunktion verwendet hat und kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis gefunden hat, erstellt man einen Thread und stellt dort seine Frage. Damit der nächste mit dem gleichen oder sehr ähnlichen Problem unter Verwendung der Suchfunktion diesen Thread finden kann.


----------



## Matze001 (3 Juli 2011)

Zotos das sehe ich so auch ein, und das hat alles seine Berechtigung.

Nur gibt es Fragen, die sich nicht durch einen Beitrag, sondern eher durch einen komplexen Dialog beantworten lassen. Und dafür ist ein Forum einfach zu steif.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Ralle (3 Juli 2011)

@markus
Das solltest du abkönnen, dass dich jemand nicht leiden kann, passiert sicher jedem mal.

Wenn du den Chat nicht magst, hau ihn raus aus dem Forummenü. Als ich ihn gegründet habe, da war er auch nicht im Forum gelistet, er hat trotzdem funktioniert und gleichgesinnte oder auch mal gegensätzlich eingestellte Leute zusammengebracht. Ich finde das immer noch ok, auch wenn mir die Zeit zum Chatten fehlt. 

@Zotos
Zu dir fehlen mit in letzter Zeit leider die Worte, du warst ja auch mal sehr aktiv im Chat. Ende der Durchsage!


----------



## marlob (3 Juli 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> ..
> @Zotos
> Zu dir fehlen mit in letzter Zeit leider die Worte, du warst ja auch mal sehr aktiv im Chat. Ende der Durchsage!



Ich finde seine letzt genannte Aussage zum Sinn eines Forums trotzdem richtig. Aber ich mag den Chat auch. Leider fehlt mir da meist auch die Zeit für.


----------



## zotos (4 Juli 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... Ende der Durchsage!


Ja nee ist klar. Ralle Deine Umgangsformen waren aber schon mal besser.


----------

